# Briggs and Stratton Carb problem



## August59 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a 12hp B&S and have had to rebuild carburetor. The fuel inlet is a "T" shape with small finger valve in-line with fuel line. That leaves it screwing into the side of the carburetor perpendicular to fuel line direction. It has a tapered male end screwing into the female outlet on carb. My problem is now for some reason when screwing it back on it is either too loose or it will not make another revolution without it feeling like it is going to split or strip.

The body of carburetor was not soaked in carburetor cleaner, but the fuel inlet valve was. I was under the impression that you were not suppose to use "Teflon or thread tape" in this application. When I took it off I removed with my hand without a wrench, but the same pressure leaves it 180 degress in the wrong direction. Obviously looking for a fix, but sure would like to know what changed to cause this. I don't think this fitting is aluminum, but could be I geuss. Would the "Gunk Carb Cleaner and Soaking" solution that the fuel inlet soaked in overnight mess the threads up?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## August59 (Jun 20, 2010)

It took some patience and elbow grease, but I have got this one solved.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

August59 said:


> It took some patience and elbow grease, but I have got this one solved.


So how did you solve it? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------

